# Those with a sweet tooth..



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Sooo when you fancy something 'sweet' and think **** chocolate just isnt on what do you substitute the craving with? Ive been eating 2 kiwi's and a banana every day but fruit is fruit.. it gets dull after a while. Bought some digestives this evening (non choc) imagined they wouldnt be to bad.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Cake...I had double mixed white and milk chocolate truffle cheese cake yesterday and I nearly came in my pants!!!! :lol:

But seriously I go for oats and put a table spoon of sugar in if I'm clucking for something sweet


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Cake...I had double mixed white and milk chocolate truffle cheese cake yesterday and I nearly came in my pants!!!! :lol:
> 
> But seriously I go for oats and put a table spoon of sugar in if I'm clucking for something sweet


I should start doing that again actually used to be my fix last year. Reminds me of when we got snowed in and i had to live off porridge mixed with cold water for 6 days LOL felt like SAS survival


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I should start doing that again actually used to be my fix last year. Reminds me of when we got snowed in and i had to live off porridge mixed with cold water for 6 days LOL felt like SAS survival


lmao!! bet you learned to stock up on chicken & beef after that :laugh:


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Diet coke/coke zero


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Its descended into Jelly Babies for me now.. why are they so orgasmically good.. >_>


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

A sweet tooth is just an addiction In ancient china people knew how addictive sugar is,so it was a drug for a rich people. The problem is that we got used to spike insulin and get energy rush from sugar. Kill the addiction:gun_bandana: Or just get that drug and have some chocolate:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Sugar free jelly is what im experimenting with atm.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Really cold Fruit cocktail with yoghurt on.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I just eat everything in site simple


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I quite like oat cakes with peanut butter on (but be warned theyre so hard to eat because your mouth gets so sticky!).... if that doesn't satisfy the "sweet" craving I will add a thin layer of jam. The jam is the worst component but I hear you can get reduced sugar versions.


----------

